# Anyone know what type of fly this is?



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

They are reproducing in my viv... 




















A lot of black worms in the water that look like they could be larvae. Could also be nemerteans... But they bob straight up and down in the water most of the time. About a half inch long maybe a little smaller. One that I saw last night even looked like it had little hairs on it barely visible to the naked eye.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Some kind of midge I'd guess from the sound of the larvae and what I can see smashed on the glass. Harmless. Exercise for frogs


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Larvae gets in all of my film canisters which is why I was a little worried. Wanted to make sure the black works was actually larvae from this type of fly. Plus when I open the lid to mist, they all come flying out. The worms everywhere are also unsightly. I have a video of little tiny white worms. They seem to start off like that and grow. They move sort of like a slug


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Screenshot from the video


----------



## Destroyer551 (Sep 7, 2013)

Moth fly probably?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yup. Searched it and you are right. Larvae is the same and everything. Now I gotta figure out how to get rid of them


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

mrzoggs said:


> Yup. Searched it and you are right. Larvae is the same and everything. Now I gotta figure out how to get rid of them



I sorry to be the one to have to tell you this. They are quite difficult. You must buy more frogs!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yeah seems like it's gonna be impossible. So much larvae everywhere and my frogs don't seem to bother with them. They basically stay still until I mist, then the come flying at my face


----------

